# Need lift kit for 18hp sovereign



## pfunk66j (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a sovereign 18 hp hydro mfg. no. 1692450 and I just purchased a 36" tiller mfg no. 1690039. I need the lift kit mfg. no. 1690404 for my tractor to raise and lower the tiller. Anyone have an idea where I could find one. Tried ebay and craigs list but no luck.

Thanks


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

For starters thats a great tractor! If you can't find a parts tractor in your local area you might have to bite the bullit and go to the dealer. After you do that look at the "New Hitch" heading and you will see the hitch I made for my Sovereign. This hitch was designed to work with the lift, I just don't have one yet. If you keep an eye on greed-bay watch for parts from Joe's Outdoor Power. He normally has good parts but you have to check often because his stuff goes quick. Good luck.


----------

